# I can't believe I dropped it



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

So I set my new iphone down on top of the high table next to my chair so I can go open the ifrogz case and put it on.  As I got up, the chair must have hit the table and yup the phone crashed onto my hardwood floor.  Thankfully it doesn't look like anything broke.  Jees.  I haven't even got it synced or the cover on yet and I'm wrecking the thing.  Just call me clumsy to the core.  And this case is no where near as protective as the silicone case on my 3G.  But I don't like the silicone really because it attracts too much dust.  But with the ifrogz luxe lean case, I am going to have to be very careful. Or else order than pink custom case that Victoria posted about.  Yes, that is what I think I will do.  Just spend a few hundred more dollars.  
Paula ny


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh no, Paula! I had a bad dream last night that I was jumping over fences and my iPhone was in my pocket and I cracked the screen. I was so crushed when I noticed I'd broken my phone! And then I reminded myself I was just dreaming 

Glad that gorilla glass is holding up for you, despite your best attempts! What color case did you get?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It's kind of a rosy dark pink


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I assume there is insurance available from ATT or an independent provider? Or some sort of subsidized replacement,even if they don't call it insurance? Square Trade?  Might be worth it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

This is why I bought SquareTrade.  I was always klutzy, but my illness makes it all the worse.  Of course, I've never actually had to use ST on anything I've actually insured....  LOL

Glad to hear yours is OK!  I'm still using the bumper and a BorsaBella gadget bag...knock on wood, it's worked so far.  I also ended up getting a mount for my car; the old iPhone regularly went flying as I'd just toss it on the passenger seat.  With this one, I just don't think it would survive as well!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Of course, I've never actually had to use ST on anything I've actually insured....


Then it works!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm so glad it didn't break!  You sound just like me.  I dropped my laptop within one week of buying it!    Thankfully it didn't break either.

Vicki


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yikes, I'm glad it was OK.

It must have been a bad day for phones....almost!!!  Hubby and I took a trip down to the gulf coast today and I didn't realize that my phone fell out of my lap when I got out of the car.  When I came back to the car, there was MY PHONE!!!  On the ground beside the car on a busy street in the rain!!!  (not an iPhone but an Android and I'm not ready to get a new phone yet!) 

It was pretty wet, but I took the case off and took the back off and let it stay in the hot car the rest of the trip.  I could see moisture under the touch screen but by the time we got home it seems to be gone.  Hopefully I got lucky too.

That's two phone scares today with mine and yours!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

One of my fears.... dropping my Kindle or my iPad or WORSE my camera! I drop everything (multiple hand/arm surgeries) so I am especially careful when holding one of these precious things in my hand. 

Maybe I can get a new camera if I drop mine hmmm... I've been eye-balling the Nikon's! Hmmmm...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> One of my fears.... dropping my Kindle or my iPad or WORSE my camera! I drop everything (multiple hand/arm surgeries) so I am especially careful when holding one of these precious things in my hand.
> 
> Maybe I can get a new camera if I drop mine hmmm... I've been eye-balling the Nikon's! Hmmmm...


They have SquareTrade available for lenses and camera bodies too, at least when you purchase them new. I had it on a couple of lenses.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> They have SquareTrade available for lenses and camera bodies too, at least when you purchase them new. I had it on a couple of lenses.


Just get a real insurance policy, they're MUCH cheaper and don't have an expiration date. I pay something like $46/year to State farm for insurance on $12,000 (at full retail prices) worth of camera equipment. Covers theft, loss, and damage, as long as I don't use any of it to shoot pictures for profit.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, I think I officially own stock in Square Trade.  And I'm a person who doesn't buy extended warranties.  I have it on two kindles, my ipad and now on my iphone.  I think I am going to be most glad I have it on the iphone.  It's $26 off right now.  So $99 for two years with a $50 deductible for accidental damage.  But that baby is slippery.  I really think I might have to go back to an ugly silicone case.  It's still very slippery with the ifrogz lean luxe.  And I am used to setting it face down to protect the screen.  That just makes it slip and slide around on whatever surface I am setting it on. It's a beautiful phone though.  Hopefully I will get to play with it tomorrow.  I have been syncing and updating for hours it seems.  And now I'm off to finish Salvation in Death on my new KGDX.  I think it's one of my favorite In Death books so far.  And I have so many new toys, I don't know which one to play with first.  
Paula


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, Kindlegracie and Victorine, we are some lucky people.  My phone really smashed hard when it fell.  I never dropped my 3G like that.  Later on my cordless phone went flying off the chair too so I guess I am just a clutz tonight.  I had a few choice words flying out of my mouth by the time that happened.  And it was while I was talking on the speaker phone too.  I had set it on the arm of my recliner.  Just time to clean the mess around me and get a little more organized I guess.  then I will have some room to move.
Paula


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

geko29 said:


> Just get a real insurance policy, they're MUCH cheaper and don't have an expiration date. I pay something like $46/year to State farm for insurance on $12,000 (at full retail prices) worth of camera equipment. Covers theft, loss, and damage, as long as I don't use any of it to shoot pictures for profit.


Except that if you have to make a claim, your homeowners' or renters' insurance rates will almost certainly rise. I've done it both ways (and had a business, so had to have separate insurance for that too). My insurance agent recommended that I not do a separate rider for my camera equipment for exactly that reason.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I generally avoid getting extended warranties on electronics, as they don't last long enough to justify 'em, in my mind. For instance for my Kindle 2, the warranty cost (this is from memory but I believe it is right) 1/3 of the cost of a new Kindle. And I assumed that a year after I bought my Kindle, a newer, better model, probably for a cheaper price would come out. I decided I was better off having 1/3 of the price of an upgraded replacement available. And it does look like I nailed that one. But I'd have been in a small pickle if I'd dropped my Kindle a month after I got it!

I made an exception to my policy for my iPad....It was expensive enough, Apple is resistant to price drops enough, and it is such an optional luxury item that I figured if I dropped it, I probably couldn't justify shelling out for a replacement for quite awhile. So I even bought the three year<!> warranty, which is totally against my principals! See what Apple did to me!!!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Except that if you have to make a claim, your homeowners' or renters' insurance rates will almost certainly rise. I've done it both ways (and had a business, so had to have separate insurance for that too). My insurance agent recommended that I not do a separate rider for my camera equipment for exactly that reason.


Let's say I made a claim, and my homeowner's insurance went up some rediculous amount like 20%. So now I'm paying just over $100/year for the rider plus the penalty on my main policy. Squaretrade would have been $220 for three years on just ONE LENS (Nikon 70-200 f2.8 AF-S VR), or an average of $73/year for the coverage period.

Based on that, the overall cost for insuring all my gear with them would have been well over a grand, and again expires after three years. Even in the "nightmare scenario", that same money still gives me over a decade of coverage. If I don't need to make a claim, it provides almost a quarter-century of protection.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I've dropped my Palm Treo more times than I can count -- the metal has chipped where it hit concrete, but when i put the battery back in and the case back on, it always works.  That thing is a TANK!  I'm scared to change to a fragile phone, so when the Treo finally bites the dust, I'll go back to my metal-bodied Motorola flip phone.  (I didn't  want to go online with the tiny phone screen OR pay an extra $30 a month for a data plan, so I use other devices for Internet access.)

It's probably too late to get Square  Trade for my iPad... Doesn't it have to be purchased w/in 30 days?  Guess I'll consider a rider.

btw, I don't think claims from rider coverage affect your overall insurance premiums... At least that's been true with our policy.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thought I'd put in a plug for the "Otter Box" that I bought at the AT&T store for my iPhone. A water bottle in my purse leaked, so I reached in to find my iPhone swimming around like Alice in Wonderland when she cries too much. The phone still worked, but the screen was so dark I could only barely make it out in the brightest lights.

With the Otter Box I can get it wet, and I've already dropped it three times with no harm done. Makes your phone relatively huge, but given my three kids and tendency toward personal mishaps, I figure it's a good trade-off.


----------

